# Generator AVR replacement



## Aspire (Oct 11, 2017)

So. i bought a 5.5kw generator from my local princess auto ( where i also happen to work) for 50$ from the parts/returns guy. The engine runs like a hot dam, but the generator produces no power. I've tried testing the brushes at full throttle, and get ~10 volts. so the brushes aren't to blame. (i think) How its wired, i tested across the L2 and R1 terminals,. and get 10 volts as well. So, to the current problem. A new drop in replacement AVR would cost me a cool 80 -120$, so i went to the local scrap yard and found a 9kw generator, and got the AVR from it. i don't know if its good, but i know that the engine it was on was seized solid, and wasn't sitting for long in the weather. So, i can get pictures if anyone needs for reference, but both AVR's are the same make, but not the same model. does anyone know if the generator is going to burn to the ground, or be fine?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Aspire said:


> So. i bought a 5.5kw generator from my local princess auto ( where i also happen to work) for 50$ from the parts/returns guy. The engine runs like a hot dam, but the generator produces no power. I've tried testing the brushes at full throttle, and get ~10 volts. so the brushes aren't to blame. (i think) How its wired, i tested across the L2 and R1 terminals,. and get 10 volts as well. So, to the current problem. A new drop in replacement AVR would cost me a cool 80 -120$, so i went to the local scrap yard and found a 9kw generator, and got the AVR from it. i don't know if its good, but i know that the engine it was on was seized solid, and wasn't sitting for long in the weather. So, i can get pictures if anyone needs for reference, but both AVR's are the same make, but not the same model. does anyone know if the generator is going to burn to the ground, or be fine?


Using an AVR from a 9kw generator on a 5.5kw generator may be a problem. The AVR is expecting a higher input. "Could" work, but that's a big spread. Why not get one a bit closer to the applications requirements?

Check ebay....TONS of inexpensive AVR's for 5kw generators. ($12.00 - $40) A 6kw AVR should work.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 11, 2017)

alright, sounds like a plan. thanks.
would it still output voltage however? even if its wildly all over the place, i want to know if the generator is even worth the money, because ill take the motor off and use it for my snowblower


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Aspire said:


> alright, sounds like a plan. thanks.
> would it still output voltage however? even if its wildly all over the place, i want to know if the generator is even worth the money, because ill take the motor off and use it for my snowblower


Have you seen this video?





If not, give it a view. The first minute or two has bad audio but it clears up after that. Pretty good info.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 11, 2017)

Predator said:


> Have you seen this video?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC_LrrZcx38
> 
> If not, give it a view. The first minute or two has bad audio but it clears up after that. Pretty good info.


yes i have. that's how i know the brush voltage and voltage at the windings. but he said that the AVR needed to be rated for the output of the generator, but i'm trying to figure out why i couldn't use a the bigger AVR in the generator.. wait, does it have something to do with the predetermined referencing of the AVR? if all the AVR does is monitor voltage and compensate for voltage drops, why couldn't i?


----------



## Aspire (Oct 11, 2017)

well, i tried to start it with the "new" avr in it, still no power. Gonna assume that AVR is dead as well. To Amazon!


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

You have to thoroughly test that stator / rotors assembly. Make sure all the windings are in tact and have the proper OHMS.

Smell it. Seriously....an overworked or shorted stator (or alternator) will have a distinct burned smell if you get close to it you would smell it.
If it wasn't burned or seriously over heated, there's a good chance it should work. Don't forget the machine has to be run a while to remagnetize the windings properly.

All that is in that video link


----------

